# 2015 majek 25 extreme



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2015 MAJEK 25 EXTREME IS READY TO GO FISHING HAS T TOP WITH HEISS LIGHTS, ELECTRONICS BOX, ULTERRA TROLLING MOTOR, TWO FISHING SEATS, POWER POLE, 300 HP SUZUKI MOTOR WITH 62 HOURS GARMIN 12 INCH GPS, SOUNDER, THIS BOAT IS READY TO GO FISHING,CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $55,000.00:texasflag

[email protected]

361-229-5402 CELL CALL OR TEXT

361-758-2140 WORK


----------

